# Off the beaten path locations in Sydney



## roharris (Dec 18, 2021)

As a dedicated traveler, I've been to Sydney several times and it always seems there are so many places to discover. In recent weeks, I'm trying to create a full list of secluded nooks within Sydney which I want to share with family and friends and I was wondering if you have any recommendations of such places?


----------



## roharris (Dec 18, 2021)

For instance, the Lex and Ruby Graham Gardens seem like a charming place to be:









Source: Atlas Obscura

And Watsons Bay looks really amazing:








Source: Explanders

What is your most favorite nook in the city?


----------

